# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  New Kimbo Crew fight.

## WHOADY4SHOADY

http://www.vsocial.com/video/?d=60825


The 2 mexicans didnt even know how to throw a punch. I mean in this day and age is it to much to expect a full grown male to know how to throw a solid punch. I wont expect it to land all the time, but at least make it look as if it would do some damage if it did happen to land.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

they were even more rubbish than kimbo if that is possible.

----------


## marsab73

Kimbo Should Let His Opponents Wear Headgear Since He Himself Sports That Thick Ass Beard....blows To His Jaw Are Somewhat Cushioned...

----------


## BG

> they were even more rubbish than kimbo if that is possible.


100% agreed. I got a friend that Kimbo couldnt touch....they aint shit.

----------


## westcoastbadboy

awesome show of technique, athleticism, and heart boys. Ray, Emilio, and Marc keep your heads up boys because for sure Dana White will be around in no time to offer you boys a UFC contract. Never seen a combinations being thrown better here in this vid than anywhere else. ( Ray is truly a Mix Martial Arts practionar, heart of Randy Couture, hands like Vitor Belfort, body of Phil Baroni)

----------


## Fat Guy

Two bit backyard hustlers… Kimbo needs to go back to prison!

----------


## Hunter

> awesome show of technique, athleticism, and heart boys. Ray, Emilio, and Marc keep your heads up boys because for sure Dana White will be around in no time to offer you boys a UFC contract. Never seen a combinations being thrown better here in this vid than anywhere else. ( Ray is truly a Mix Martial Arts practionar, heart of Randy Couture, hands like Vitor Belfort, body of Phil Baroni)


You better be joking ray has no head movement and terrible hands. He leans straight back instead of using head movement. He has none existant food movement. You better be joking or just stick to hugging ortiz's nuts

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> You better be joking ray has no head movement and terrible hands. He leans straight back instead of using head movement. He has none existant food movement. You better be joking or just stick to hugging ortiz's nuts


LOL. You duys are kind of ruff on Kimbo. You got to admit he is good at beating up homeless people. :1laugh:

----------


## simm

Just the usual bullying and intimidation tactics from Kimbo and his 'crew.'

----------


## zodiac666

if i was that 2nd guy i would have paid them off to not post that video.

----------


## uponone23

I'm sorry buy I wouldn't be too worried about fighting him and I'm only 185...

----------


## sonar1234

Kimbo could beat Fedor easy. LOL

----------


## sonar1234

This is the kind of crap that gives MMA a bad name, theses guys dont know how to work angles at all neither throw a pucnh, the first guy actually opened is hands a few times when throwing.

I dont think we will ever see Kimbo in any major MMA federation, or at least i hope.

He will probably end up being a bad pornstar actor or in another rap video.

----------


## CJC1981

Does kimbo actually make a living doing this?

----------


## sonar1234

> Does kimbo actually make a living doing this?


I seen him in a rap video once, i really dont think he makes a living out of this, maybe is family is rich or something.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> http://www.vsocial.com/video/?d=60825
> 
> 
> The 2 mexicans didnt even know how to throw a punch. I mean in this day and age is it to much to expect a full grown male to know how to throw a solid punch. I wont expect it to land all the time, but at least make it look as if it would do some damage if it did happen to land.



how do u know they're mexican ??  :Shrug: 
no need for that ignorance .... not every latino is mexican 


as far as the video goes .... ray was the only one who looked as if he knew how to throw a proper punch

----------


## zimmy

and actually ... it's something like 90% of the population does not know proper fighting technique at all. So yes...it is too much to expect a grown person to know how.

----------


## ru-ga-ru

These guys ain't sh*t. But they do put on a good show. And thats what we all want. 

Now if some average MMA guys fights them, I really don't think that Kimbo or his Homies would win. 

GROUND - N - POUND.......... Thats my motto !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> how do u know they're mexican ?? 
> no need for that ignorance .... not every latino is mexican 
> 
> 
> as far as the video goes .... ray was the only one who looked as if he knew how to throw a proper punch


Im sorry, I just heard their Latino acents. Dont take it personal. I hate all races. Im white I was raised that way. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fat Guy

> Im sorry, I just heard their Latino acents. Dont take it personal. I hate all races. Im white I was raised that way.


 :ROFLOL:

----------


## zimmy

> These guys ain't sh*t. But they do put on a good show. And thats what we all want. 
> 
> Now if some average MMA guys fights them, I really don't think that Kimbo or his Homies would win. 
> 
> GROUND - N - POUND.......... Thats my motto !!!!!!!!!!!!!



a good show? I don't understand how people can be entertained by people who can't fight at all going at it. Boring to me

and i wish that joe rogan would die and take his stupid description "ground and pound" with him

----------


## CJC1981

> a good show? I don't understand how people can be entertained by people who can't fight at all going at it. Boring to me
> 
> and i wish that joe rogan would die and take his stupid description "ground and pound" with him


True. That reminds me of when dana white called griffen vs bonnar 1 "the best fight he's ever seen".

----------


## ru-ga-ru

> i wish that joe rogan would die and take his stupid description "ground and pound" with him



Dude, Ground - n - pound was said WAY before Joe Rogan. 

That dates back to when Mark Coleman became champ. Joe is a dumb ass away, he does not know shit about UFC or fighting anyway. He only knows what Dana and others have told him.

And as far as people not knowing how to fight, than thats their F-in problem. They shouldn't have bucked up on anyone if they can't fight. I mean unless they are getting paid to do this, than someone told them a lie and said they could fight. Otherwise they wouldn't have done it. And if they are stupid enough to do it " JUST TO BE ON TV " than screw'em. 

And yes it was a good show. Its always funny to watch dumb ass people get their asses whipped.

F-em if they can't take a joke....ha !

----------


## CJC1981

Why does everybody hate joe rogan? I have noticed this in other mma forams also.

----------


## zimmy

he may be a purple belt... but his announcing is always the same... "oh he's going for an arm traingle... he's going for the armbar... oh look a triangle... ohh" and most of the time...the fighters aren't doing anythin gnear what he is saying... it's annoying.

----------


## ru-ga-ru

> he may be a purple belt....



I remember when guys from other clubs would come in a have whatever color on a get tapped.

One guy had a white belt with 3 stripes. And he tapped 3 blue belts. 

Another came in with a purple and had a hard time with NEWBIE blues. 

It all depends on the instructor, and if they are reputable or not. 

He may have gone to one of those clubs where they give colors just to keep students. BJJ is not easy, and I have seen TONS of big, strong, tough, etc; come and go.

But I agree, they need a new announcer, I am tried of his Fear Factor Ass being up there gettin all the Chicks. haa

----------


## sonar1234

Yeah Joe Rogan is annoying, with is Tito Ortiz has jiu jistu skills and all the rest of is crap.

----------


## zimmy

> I remember when guys from other clubs would come in a have whatever color on a get tapped.
> 
> One guy had a white belt with 3 stripes. And he tapped 3 blue belts. 
> 
> Another came in with a purple and had a hard time with NEWBIE blues. 
> 
> It all depends on the instructor, and if they are reputable or not. 
> 
> He may have gone to one of those clubs where they give colors just to keep students. BJJ is not easy, and I have seen TONS of big, strong, tough, etc; come and go.
> ...



yah ... i see the same thing...but for him to be a notable purple and still not have a clue what people are going for..well that's just ghey.

----------


## ru-ga-ru

Well, maybe he is just to busy eatin left over penis from the Fear Factor show to really watch whats going on .  :AaGreen22:

----------


## BgMc31

> 100% agreed. I got a friend that Kimbo couldnt touch....they aint shit.



Well have your 'friend' hit Kimbo up for a fight. That goes to all the Kimbo haters out there. If you think the man is shit holla at him and arrange a fight between you and him. I don't think Kimbo has the greatest technique but the man is a bad ass. Sure he can be beat, but so can the world's greatest fighters (and they all have). So stop the hatin!!!

----------


## BgMc31

> This is the kind of crap that gives MMA a bad name, theses guys dont know how to work angles at all neither throw a pucnh, the first guy actually opened is hands a few times when throwing.
> 
> I dont think we will ever see Kimbo in any major MMA federation, or at least i hope.
> 
> He will probably end up being a bad pornstar actor or in another rap video.



This isn't MMA they are showcasing. This is bareknuckles brawling. Closer to boxing (old english rules) than to MMA. If it were MMA than guys would be grappling and working on the ground. This is tough guy work and it's fun to watch.

----------


## Hunter

> Well have your 'friend' hit Kimbo up for a fight. That goes to all the Kimbo haters out there. If you think the man is shit holla at him and arrange a fight between you and him. I don't think Kimbo has the greatest technique but the man is a bad ass. Sure he can be beat, but so can the world's greatest fighters (and they all have). So stop the hatin!!!


Kimbo hand picks who he fights. They pick the rules to. If he is so tough why did he start going for takedowns(against his rules) when he was loosing to gannon? Better yet why are you defending a convicted felon? He fights for money, tank abbot would fight free(i hate abbot to). I highly doubt Kimbo would. Would Tank fight Kimbo? Yes Would kimbo fight tank? No. That tells you what kind of a "badass" Kimbo is.

----------


## quarry206

OK, everybody is kind of down on Kimbo.... face it when it comes pure fist to fist boxing he is not bad what so ever.... He has a talent for boxing, he is no champion of the world.. but is a good fighter...

a guy i work with from Miami knew kimbo (don't they call him burge?).. and told me the kimbo fights mostly people just to prove to them they can be beat, thats why the few fights you see online you see him not talking shit, he helps the guys up in a few of the fights. he fights for fun, not because he thinks he is gods gift to the world. 

everybody is assuming he thinks he could compete in MMA or something of that nature.. he fights around miami because he likes to.. he has a guy he works for (the porn guy) that pushes his shit up to make him look ungodly...

in real boxing he probably would have never been heavy weight champ, and in MMA he would probably not do good at all.. but the truth is 99.9% of people on this Forum would get destoryed in a bareknuckles fight against him..

Sean Gannon who beat kimbo even admitted that kimbo ****ed him up and he ended up in the hospital because of blows by kimbo. and also said that it was kimbos training that made him lose not his heart or talent...

----------


## BgMc31

> OK, everybody is kind of down on Kimbo.... face it when it comes pure fist to fist boxing he is not bad what so ever.... He has a talent for boxing, he is no champion of the world.. but is a good fighter...
> 
> a guy i work with from Miami knew kimbo (don't they call him burge?).. and told me the kimbo fights mostly people just to prove to them they can be beat, thats why the few fights you see online you see him not talking shit, he helps the guys up in a few of the fights. he fights for fun, not because he thinks he is gods gift to the world. 
> 
> everybody is assuming he thinks he could compete in MMA or something of that nature.. he fights around miami because he likes to.. he has a guy he works for (the porn guy) that pushes his shit up to make him look ungodly...
> 
> in real boxing he probably would have never been heavy weight champ, and in MMA he would probably not do good at all.. but the truth is 99.9% of people on this Forum would get destoryed in a bareknuckles fight against him..
> 
> Sean Gannon who beat kimbo even admitted that kimbo ****ed him up and he ended up in the hospital because of blows by kimbo. and also said that it was kimbos training that made him lose not his heart or talent...



Great post!!! That's what I was trying to say as well.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> a guy i work with from Miami knew kimbo (don't they call him burge?).



They call him "Ferg" .... his name is Kevin Ferguson .... as far as I know.

----------


## quarry206

> They call him "Ferg" .... his name is Kevin Ferguson .... as far as I know.



ok i knew it was something like that ... but i didn't want to sound stupid and ask my friend when he was talking about him...


i found this about him on the web.. http://www.answers.com/topic/kimbo-slice

now that i know his name... i ran it.. (i work for the Florida Department of Law Enforcement).. 

the article claims he does not have a prison history.. and according to Florida records he doesn't have one either.. in the past 15 years only two people with that name have been under the florida department of corrections and trust me by looking at the pictures, its surely not him.....nor is their any record of a man by that name with around his age been arrestted for any felonies...

----------


## BgMc31

> Kimbo hand picks who he fights. They pick the rules to. If he is so tough why did he start going for takedowns(against his rules) when he was loosing to gannon? Better yet why are you defending a convicted felon? He fights for money, tank abbot would fight free(i hate abbot to). I highly doubt Kimbo would. Would Tank fight Kimbo? Yes Would kimbo fight tank? No. That tells you what kind of a "badass" Kimbo is.



Why would any fighter fight for free? That's stupid. That's like asking LaDainian Tomlinson to play for some semipro football team for no money during the off season. That makes no sense at all. Oscar De La Hoya has never been in a street fight, why? He's been boxing since age 8 and has said several times "Why should I fight someone for free when I can get paid for it?". How do you know Kimbo wouldn't fight Tank. And as far as being a convicted felon is concerned, it has nothing to do with this argument. There are a lot of athletes with criminal records but yet we still follow their careers and cheer them. Your arguments are extremely flawed.

----------

